# must not be doing tarzı kullanım var mı?



## monelogg

Merhaba, başlıktan da anlaşılabileceği üzere "must not be doing" şeklinde bir kullanımın olup olmadığı kafama takıldı ve araştırmalarımdan da bir sonuç alamadım.

Şimdi bu sürerlilik bildiriyor ama "devam etmemezlik" bildirmesi mantıksız gelse de bu durum mesela might için yapılabiliyor(muş).

They aren’t here yet and it’s getting late. They *might not be coming*.
(Kaynak: ELC Study Zone: Modals of Possibility and Probability with Continuous Tenses)

Bunun tam olarak olayı nedir, varsa veya yoksa aynı durum should, have to, ought to vs. için de geçerli midir?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Muttaki

Olur ama bana öyle geliyor ki zorunluluk ifade eder, yani yapmamak zorunda olmayı. Mesela:

_You must not be climbing without a climbing rope._


----------



## monelogg

Cevap için teşekkürler @Muttaki örnek de bulamayınca iyice kafam karışmıştı.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Muttaki said:


> Olur ama bana öyle geliyor ki zorunluluk ifade eder, yani yapmamak zorunda olmayı. Mesela:
> 
> _You must not be climbing without a climbing rope._


Bu cümle "should not be climbing" ile ifade edilmeli, must bu cümlede bu şekilde kullanılmaz. Must not be doing olasılık ifade eder.


----------



## monelogg

@gocmenhakan cevabınız için çok teşekkür ederim olasılık bilgisini de öğrenmem çok iyi oldu, sağolun.


----------



## Muttaki

gocmenhakan said:


> Bu cümle "should not be climbing" ile ifade edilmeli, must bu cümlede bu şekilde kullanılmaz.


Should not be climbing olsa meram anlatılmış olmazdı. Bir tavsiye olarak değil, mesela bir dağcılık kulübünün zorunluluk ifade eden kuralını ifade etmek niyetindeydim.

Böyle bir kullanıma ben de rastlamadım hiç. Ama dediğim gibi bana tahmin ifade etmez gibi geliyor.

Zaten _must_'ın olumsuz kullanımı hiç olasılık ifade ediyor muymuş?


----------



## Muttaki

Bu soruyu İngilizce forumda sordum, _You must not _diye başlayan bir cümlenin olasılık değil yasak koymayı ifade edeceğini ama sonra fiile _-ing_ eklemenin bunu nakzettiğini söylediler. Dolayısıyla böyle bir şey hiç olmazmış. Burada.


----------



## monelogg

@Muttaki çok teşekkürler, daha fazla bilgi edinebilmek için dün ben de sormayı düşünüyordum ama sonra aklımdan çıkmış daha yeni aklıma geldi, hazır sorulmuşunu ve cevaplanmışını bulmak çok iyi oldu. 

Ben bunu bir ingilizce gramer dergisinde görmüştüm ondan kafama takılmıştı. Demek ki yazdığım mesajda mantık hatası yokmuş, doğru yoldan gitmişim ama belki bir istisnalardan bir şeyler çıkar diye düşündüm (malum ingilizce demek istisna ezberlemek demek). İşte normalde yasaklama için kullanılır ama şu şu durumda başka bir şeyler belirtir tarzı bir şey bekliyordum o da çıkmadı. İyi oldu yani.


----------



## Muttaki

monelogg said:


> Ben bunu bir ingilizce gramer dergisinde görmüştüm ondan kafama takılmıştı.


Enteresan... Gramer kitabına girmiş ama adamlar hiç olmaz diyor.


----------



## gocmenhakan

Muttaki said:


> Should not be climbing olsa meram anlatılmış olmazdı. Bir tavsiye olarak değil, mesela bir dağcılık kulübünün zorunluluk ifade eden kuralını ifade etmek niyetindeydim.
> 
> Böyle bir kullanıma ben de rastlamadım hiç. Ama dediğim gibi bana tahmin ifade etmez gibi geliyor.
> 
> Zaten _must_'ın olumsuz kullanımı hiç olasılık ifade ediyor muymuş?


Şarkısı bile var "you must not be drinking enough", ben de native bir arkadaşa sordum, common değil ama olasılık anlamı var dedi.


----------



## monelogg

@Muttaki @gocmenhakan 

Bahsettiğim konu burada: ELS Sayı 3 | Sayfa 29

Burada güzel güzel anlatılmış ama gel gelelim Google üzerinde arattığımda neredeyse hiçbir şey bulamayınca şüpheye düştüm.

#post-16782304
Gerçi burada da neredeyse yok denmiş ama yine de bir olma payı bırakılmış. 


DonnyB said:


> I'm not saying it can't be done



Buradaki bilgilerden ve Muttaki'nin açtığı ingilizce konudan yola çıkarsak sanırım en temiz cevap şu olacak:

Teknik olarak kullanılabilir. (#post-16782304, #post-16787294)

Kullanılabilmesine rağmen günlük hayatta ya da yazı dilinde kolayca karşılaşabileceğimiz bir şey değil. İlla kullanacağım diye zorlamaya gerek yok. (#post-16782304, #post-16787294)


----------

